# Convertir Casio PT-1 en Theremin



## AMiranda (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola, un día, afinando el casio con la resistencia ajustable que tiene en su parte posterior por manazas rompí sin querer la resistencia.

Abrí el casio y se me ocurrió la idea de sustituir la resistencia por una célula LDR y este fue el resultado de mi primer circuit bending:

YouTube - Casio pt1 theremin circuit bending



Ayer monté este circuito, un oscilador de onda cuadrada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/oscilador-square-frecuencia-variable-25083/




Se me ocurrió ponerle un LED en la salida y acercarlo al LDR del Casio y este fue el resultado:


YouTube - Casio PT1 with homemade optocoupler CIRCUIT BENDING

un optoacoplador!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 29, 2009)

Muy bueno!

Si sustituyeras el led por un autentico optoacoplador tendrias un fabuloso sintentizador


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 29, 2009)

nunca se me habria ocurrido hacer eso... un control de pitch casero


----------

